# General > Literature >  Reading Group - Book 3

## SunnyChick

Want to have another read folks?  If so, what you fancy reading for a discussion at the end of September?

----------


## bod1403

Have just looked at the channel 4 book club & here are 3 of their recomendations;-
The Radleys  by Matt Haig
Even The Dogs  by Jon McGregor
The Long Song  by Andrea Levy

Don't know if these are of any interest?

----------


## jlumsden

Hiya!! I am up for a third book, don't know what to read though!!! x

----------


## SunnyChick

Cheers for book suggestions, will look into them, am sure there is something in there we can all enjoy.  

Does anyone know where Tills has gone?  TillyTeckel where are you?  LOL!  You are our book rock, get yourself back on here and tell us what your thoughts are on the matter hon! xx

----------

